# Please Mom, please????



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Gracie wanting to go out and play with the big dogs! She scratches on the window in super fast motion...I need to get it on video! In the last picture it looks like she is saying "please mom, let me go out"...LOL
Oh, and notice she is looking more like a Hav now that her "poodle trim" is growing out...LOL


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Gracie is real cute! She kind of looks like my Beamer!

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Gracie is a doll...how do you resist squeezing her??


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

She is beautiful. A perfect Havanese.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Gracie is so pretty. What a doll!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Gee, Karla..what a little baby doll you have there!:biggrin1:

...I'd love to see soem video of her!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, poor girl, that can't go outside to play with the big guys! How do you stand her pitiful looks?! That must be so hard on you, and her! 

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww what a sweetheart! You're so mean for not giving into that face!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I love little Gracie! She is too cute! 
That "poor me" look in the last picture is precious


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, how cute. That last picture looks like she's saying, "c'mon mom. Don't be mean." She does look adorable. No poodle there now.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Gracie is a cutie. I love her pleading expression.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! What a cutie pie!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Poor Gracie. She sure is a pretty girl.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Gracie is real cute! She kind of looks like my Beamer!
> 
> Ryan


come on Ryan. I challenge you to find a shot of Beamer that looks like one these for the look alike's thread...

Gracie is truly a looker.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Yeah, she wants that bad! LOOK AT THAT FACE!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is precious. Tell me after that "Please!!" look, you let her play. :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Gracie is the absolute cutest! I want to give her big squeezes.


----------

